# FISH I.D.



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Starting anew because we went through 10 pages on the last thread!

Here's fishguyeric's pic.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Its the blur


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

I believe that is one of the _Pelvicachromis_ species of West African river cichlids....possibly _Pelvicachromis subocellatus_ or _Pelvicachromis_ sp.aff. _subocellatus_. They're often tough to nail down to the species level.

-Joe


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I thought it had a 'krib' type look. Any better pics yet?


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

You are sort of close...west african...no better pics yet


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

_Pelvicachromis taeniatus_, perhaps??


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

nope...but not too far off...wrong genus...but close


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Over 100 species in West Africa! My guess is Nanochromis dimidiatus.


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

no...but much closer...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Okay, still looking.... hopefully I got someone else on the right path...


----------



## Scolopendra (Feb 24, 2005)

looks plain obvious to me....
Its def. just a common psuedohuthafuk carsesis to me.....







JK.....i just say looks kind of like a crib but doesnt smell like one.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Yes I too have noticed the actual scent of pelvichromis varies from specie to specie.


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

Ok...keep guessing...but I am going to st loius for awhile and dont think I will have any internet access so on sunday i will check your guesses.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

fishguyeric said:


> Ok...keep guessing...but I am going to st loius for awhile and dont think I will have any internet access so on sunday i will check your guesses.
> [snapback]934982[/snapback]​


You're leaving us with two blurry pics and no hints?!?! That sux...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

edit


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

those fish boh indicate that this fish has no color whatsoever besides gray...I can't think of any other west african cichlid like this...It is kind of a rare one...but you were pretty close with you nanocromis guess...even though that is not the correct genus.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

fishguyeric said:


> those fish boh indicate that this fish has no color whatsoever besides gray...I can't think of any other west african cichlid like this...It is kind of a rare one...but you were pretty close with you nanocromis guess...even though that is not the correct genus.
> [snapback]935586[/snapback]​


Oops, I thought you were still gone, I'll take down the new pic. Maybe one more hint or pic?


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Hmmmmm.....NOT a _Pelvicachromis_, eh? Didn't think it was a _Nanochromis_ and it sure as hell doesn't look like a _Hemichromis_. Perhaps a very off-color _Benitochromis nigrodorsalis_?? I considered _Anomalochromis thomasi_ but your fish lacks certain diagnostic characters of that taxon.

-Joe


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

i think you just guessed every genus in west africa except for the one this is...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

fishguyeric said:


> i think you just guessed every genus in west africa except for the one this is...
> [snapback]941527[/snapback]​












Parananochromis?


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

YES...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

New genus to me, hard to find info on...

Parananochromis caudifasciatus ???


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

YES... a very cool easy to breed fish.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

fishguyeric said:


> YES... a very cool easy to breed fish.
> [snapback]944843[/snapback]​
























Finally!!!

Great challenge!

And now....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Next fish...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Is that the best you can do Ace?









Herichthys Labridens (the blue form)

my turn to find something.....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> Is that the best you can do Ace? :rasp:
> 
> Herichthys Labridens (the blue form)
> 
> ...


Not the best I can do, I'll do that next!

I didn't know a cichlidophile was peeking in! Go ahead...

(and get this species in SW if you like challenges!... http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=77682 )


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm terrible with saltwater fish!









I'm sure you can get this one Ace







I couldnt find any good pics of the few that I really wanted to try


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

Kory said:


> Its the blur
> [snapback]931306[/snapback]​


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> I'm terrible with saltwater fish!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smokin' Fish! I'll lie low on this one... until folks have trouble guessing...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Initials "T. t.".... New World.... anyone?...

Have you kept these Lemmy? I never knew they could have blue like that.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I knew you would get that one quick









No, I havent kept these yet. Would definatly like to try some though once I get my pond though







(hopefully within the next 2-3 months)

And no, I havent seen too many pics of them with blue on them like that. That's why I posted that one


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

It almost tricked me too, but that body shape is rather unique. Very cool that you have a pond setup in the mix.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

no body?!

go ahead and post one up Ace. You obviously know


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'll give P45 a shot....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Lemmy, it's too fun giving hints.... Like... "large brass musical instrument"....


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

ugh.. MY turn?









I about told acestro to go #$% himself after pouring over viejas, i had no idea what kinda crazy latin sh*t that "instrument" hint could consist of.

i didnt even know this freakin genus existed, although thats not saying much in my case since im generally not much into the less-common stuff

*Tomocichla tuba*

based on what i looked over, all members of the genus are omnivorous, heavily leaning on herbivorous. Interesting. I wonder how the species would behave in an aquarium... I'm inclined to say they'd be virtually identical to uaru, based on the whole "big round herbi-omnivore" idea. I suppose there's prolly a couple old ACA geezers who have these things in the US, but that must be it.

ill bust out with a pic in a moment...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Ya, rapps has them in every now and then. I was going to buy 2 or 3 a while ago, but my group order went to hell


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> I about told acestro to go #$% himself after pouring over viejas, i had no idea what kinda crazy latin sh*t that "instrument" hint could consist of.










Not latin.... a tuba!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

alrighty then, i went and dug up something that should be a reasonable bizzatch.
There's 2 images of this creature available on google, and just entering the correct genus name in Google Images will get you the other image (a detailed and very similar ID-able illustration, although you will have to sift through ~1.5 pages of images to find it. The fish is depicted facing the opposite direction of this given photograph). This photograph though is available on fishbase.

further hints available upon request.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Good stuff, time to think this one through...


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

Lycodes eudipleurostictus


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

fishguy eric takes it!

do elaborate on how you found that out

for those who are interested in learning a bit more about this odd fish..
http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSum...dipleurostictus


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

I went through all the families on fishbase to find that one and when i got to that one, i saw the same pic.


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

View attachment 54159
Easy:


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

fishguyeric said:


> View attachment 54159
> Easy:
> [snapback]948370[/snapback]​


Sorry, pic had name on it.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

some kinda glass fish :laugh: i dont know i just wanted to try and contribute, i look at these threads

everyday to learn something, you guys are pros man









or wait is it a congo tetra of some sort :laugh:


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

_Oryzias javanicus_ - the Medaka or Java Rice Fish.

-Joe


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

CORRECT!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

You guys are smokin'!!! Go ahead Joe!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

By the way, medaka has been a huge fish for research facilities. My graduate advisor used them for hormone studies.


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

OK.....here's one for you:










-Joe


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Very cool fish. Looks like a polypterus crossed with a "normal" teleost! Not sure if I'll have time to track it down, good luck to the rest of you guys!


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

Actually this medake is not the research fish the research one is O. Latipes, just wanted to clear that one up.


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

phractolaemus ansorgii...


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Very Good!! That was a relatively obscure one. I've got three of them in one of my aquariums. Interesting fish!

Your turn fishguyeric.

-Joe


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

fruitbat are those gobichirs inactive except when feeding? where did you get yours from?


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

If you're talking about the _Phractolaemus ansorgei_ (common name is African Mud Fish) then yes...they're fairly inactive and like to hide in the plants. They do occasionally browse the tank looking for tidbits, even when it isn't feeding time. I got mine from Toyin at rehobothaquatics.com

-Joe


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Fishbase has minor change on the spelling and common name..
http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSum...esname=ansorgii


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

fishguyeric said:


> Actually this medake is not the research fish the research one is O. Latipes, just wanted to clear that one up.
> [snapback]949927[/snapback]​


Oops, I guess that's why I studied snake hormones then!


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

This is easy:


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

I am running out of cool fish to put...this guy is easy.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

One of dem hick fishies, chewin a peice o grass in his mout....

Sorry... Another pic? This one is clear but I cant see all of the fins...


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

Just guess, it is one of the most common goodieds.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Okay, Xenotoca eiseni?


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

nope, guess another one.


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

This is a big goodeid.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

is it xiphophorus milleri?


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> is it xiphophorus milleri?
> [snapback]960582[/snapback]​


thats not actually a goodeid.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

oh i didnt know that it was deffinatly a goodeid, must have missed something, the thing i said is simesort of relative to the sword tail isnt it?, any way il have another go, give me a minute


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

is it goodea atripinis


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

nope...this one is a common goodied...gets rather large.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

ok last guess, llyodon xantusi?


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

so close....


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

Its illyoden furcidens...someone else post a pic.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

fishguyeric said:


> Its illyoden furcidens...someone else post a pic.
> [snapback]972076[/snapback]​


Dammit I was just writing that name down


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

p45 throws out a fish ID:


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

wow, that's an easy one









I'll let someone else get this one


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

other than that alien fish bs i tried pulling, all of my fish are easy







im just a newblar


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I sort of understand the hype over these fish but they're not for me. I'll be like Lemmy and let a "non-cichlidiot" answer this one...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Come on folks, new world cichlid... Not from South America.... where'd everybody go?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

tilapia







i dont know, wild guess


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

ya, you are sorta off on the genus.... as well as the continent the fish lives on lol


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> ya, you are sorta off on the genus.... as well as the continent the fish lives on lol
> [snapback]975195[/snapback]​


i cant id it if it doesnt live in the amazon and even then i cant id it if it doesnt have a red bellie


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

it's been up for 2 days now and only one guess









Nandopsis Beani. Not too hard









And I'll stick to what I know


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

No prob with sticking to what you know... I'm actually a little stumped on that pic...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

you figure it out Ace?


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

Aequidens genus probably.

I know its not rivulatus or pulcher...maybe patricki (spelling is wrong, going off memory).


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

wrong genus... and continent. it's going to take a bit more than memory to find this fish


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Is it related to Robertsoni?...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

acestro said:


> Is it related to Robertsoni?...
> [snapback]977370[/snapback]​


ya


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

It is!!! It's Amphilophus rhytisma.

Okay, time for a cichlid to keep in step here...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Here's Amphilophus robertsoni for those curious (not my pic to guess at !!! )


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Okay, here's the next fish. May go fast, may not...


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

Pseudotropheus Demasoni?

greetz


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

nope. Right Lake!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Pseudotropheus socolofi


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

labidochromis freibergi?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> labidochromis freibergi?
> [snapback]982187[/snapback]​


Excellent work, you got it!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Not fair, I know this because I was going to study that entire genus of "Northeast Mexican" fishes including our native cichlid. This one eats something that most of the others dont.

I dont know if I made that harder or easier for everyone else!


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

Herichthys minckleyi


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

You are close. Correct genus...


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

H.Steindachneri lol

Pretty sure cus I found the same pic on a site









greetz


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'll wait for Lemmy but I'd say you got it! Limited range on that Herichthys and they are a fish-eating Herichthys....very odd...

You dont have to post a cichlid by the way, just any fish...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

yup, you got it









That's an awesome fish. Wish I could get some


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Me too. There's someone at Waterwolves that has this and other odd Herichthys (pantostictus as well, another rarity). I actually think the Rio Saltos and Labridens types are more interesting than either of those rare guys.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Ya, I would definatly take a nice big male labridens over it anyday









now post a pic william's


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

here is my pic

I hope it's difficult enough for you guys

View attachment 58332


greetz


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Very cool fish. I think I have a good idea of the "group" of fish that it's in. Now time to hunt it down to species. Nice choice!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

_Dactylopterus volitans _(Flying Gurnard)?


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

nope







but close

next guess I will give a hint

greetz


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Hmmm... give me/us a little more time, it's a busy week...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Same genus?


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

It look's to be some kind of sea robin? am i going in the right direction or not?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, I'm trying to find a sea-robin/flying gurnard type fish with those smaller yellowish fins. No luck yet...


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

i found a fish that look's like it but as for the name all i could find is japan sea-robin


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

hold on I am going to give a hint










View attachment 58780


the english name is ***** gurnard


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

Spiny Gurnard


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

oh i think i got it it's a trigla lucerna????


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

Fish Finder said:


> oh i think i got it it's a trigla lucerna????
> [snapback]995152[/snapback]​


We have a winner congratulations








..but with such a nick-name I would be disappointed if you couldn't find it









greetz


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

some one post one, i like trying to find these even though im never close


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Here's one. I'll get better pics if it isn't figured out quickly...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

well.... i know its looks salt water


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> well.... i know its looks salt water
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh geez...


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

Acanthurus lineatus !!!

carl


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

There you go! Post away Carl...


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

okay - two pics to give you a chance


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Something dragged up on a fishing boat.... hmmmm....


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

> acestro
> 
> Something dragged up on a fishing boat.... hmmmm...


Admit it - you like a challenge -

clues - it likes cold water, lives in the southern hemisphere, is line caught (on the whole) and gets very big !!!

carl


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

No, it's a good challenge, I was just thinking outloud!

I think I found it. Is it an Antarctic Cod?

Notothenia coriiceps?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

This would be from Freez's alleged neighborhood (Antarctica), surprised he didn't jump all over it.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

acestro said:


> No, it's a good challenge, I was just thinking outloud!
> 
> I think I found it. Is it an Antarctic Cod?
> 
> ...


http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSum...sname=coriiceps
at 62 cm, i dont think acestro takes the cake








thats the corriceps..


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

acestro said:


> This would be from Freez's alleged neighborhood (Antarctica), surprised he didn't jump all over it.:laugh:
> [snapback]1039025[/snapback]​


i had a strond hunch, this fish really did look familuar to me but i couldnt find were i saw it before


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

the second picture looks almost like an antarctic cod


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

not a cod -- keep trying ... these boys get BIG !!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Hmmmm.... and I wanted cake too... I'll get back to this if no one else does...


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

do you need some more clues ????


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Sorry, just short on time lately, but I'll take a clue!


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

Dissostichus eleginoides, Patagonian toothfish.

Prett sure on it since this fish gets big, anyway, in order to speed up the game i will post a fish and will take it down if i am wrong on that last one.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Hmmmm.... a poeciliid?







I guess I should get more specific.


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

acestro said:


> Hmmmm.... a poeciliid?:laugh: I guess I should get more specific.
> [snapback]1077471[/snapback]​


Very good, hails from Mexico, maybe other places, but that is where that fish is from, it is a wild caught male.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Poecilia mexicana?


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

No


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

Polypterus should know this one, where is he?


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

spot on with the Toothfish !!!!

right now to the livebearer !!!

carl


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

fishguyeric said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm.... a poeciliid?:laugh: I guess I should get more specific.
> ...


I'm here lurking around








I'll give someone a chance here to get a good guess.

BTW do you have a good side pic?


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

Like this:


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

Or this?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Poecilia sphenops ?








without aces little clue i would have just been lurkin in here still


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

Nope.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

Ok so whats the fish we're ID'ing at the moment?


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

The last few pictures on the last page.

HintsMexico, poecilid, not in poecilia genus.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Gambusia georgei


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

It has been a week I come back you guys still have not got this








For crying out loud it's pretty easy.

Think Um...... False Swordtail jonesing for some Tequila








Can argue about Genus validity later.


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

Xiphophorus sp ?

milleri ?

carl


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

No, not the gambusia or the xiphophorus, but you guys have a good hint from polypterus.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

dang poeciliids!









Let me make one more run at it.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

.... Heterandria bimaculata ?


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

dagnammit this is annoying !!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

lophius said:


> dagnammit this is annoying !!!
> [snapback]1097454[/snapback]​


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Alright, time to spiff up the scientific discussion. Need a reply here on what the species is (we can always get back to it). Fishguyeric has cart blanche on new pics in the future









After a day or so I'll throw an easy pic up here to get things re-started.


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

Wrestling camp for a while, then a tourney, sao sorry not to get back to you soon.

Acestro, almost...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Cool, let's continue then (hope the summer has been going well! ).

Need to reinvestigate.....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ha! Got it! Heterandria jonesi "Jonesing"... what a clue!

Yeah, this was reeeall easy Poly (for a keeper of poeciliids maybe)

Good challenge Eric!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Been a while, here's a new fish to guess at.


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

therapon jarbua by the looks of it -

carl

kicking myself out the livebearer


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

lophius said:


> therapon jarbua by the looks of it -
> 
> carl
> 
> ...


Nicely done! I thought that one would be a little tougher. Your turn.


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

> Nicely done! I thought that one would be a little tougher. Your turn.


thank you - caught these off the harbour wall in queensland whilst on holiday in oz - very nice fish !

Right my turn - non marine !!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

lophius said:


> > Nicely done! I thought that one would be a little tougher. Your turn.
> 
> 
> thank you - caught these off the harbour wall in queensland whilst on holiday in oz - very nice fish !
> ...


I forget how worldly our members are! Cool fish, any bigger pics?


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

_Nanostomus espei_ by any chance?

-Joe


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

acestro said:


> Ha! Got it! Heterandria jonesi "Jonesing"... what a clue!
> 
> Yeah, this was reeeall easy Poly (for a keeper of poeciliids maybe)
> 
> ...


As a note the fish is also known as Pseudoxiphophorus jonesi
hence "false swordtail"

I'm not really sure what the outcome of the genus dispute is at this time.
Need to look that up and see if there has been a ICZN ruling on this.

Joe already said what I'd say for the current fish


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

joe - dead right ! Nanostomus espei

your turn

carl


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

OK.....here's one for you to take a shot at:










-Joe


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

Schistura menanensis or nicholsi - both have a red spot in the dorsal fin -









very nice loach too

carl


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Very good, lophius!!!!!









I got three of these fish from an aquarium of 'mixed loaches' (most of which were _Schistura_ sp.aff. _vinciguerre_) and they're thriving in a tank with Combtails, Blue Gouramis and Paradise Fish. _S. nicholsi_ and _S. menanensis_ are so tough to distinguish that I'm currently calling these _Schistura_ sp. aff. _nicholsi_.

Your turn!

-Joe


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Excellent fishes and guesses! Post your next one lophius.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

well atleast i knew the last one was a loach









just couldnt find a picture of one with google


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

ah ha - right time to reply - sorry for the delay ...

right - quite like the little bottom crawling theme ---- so ...

this'll be a little closer to home for you guys across the water

carl


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'll have to start by flipping my blenny/goby coin. I really need to remember (learn?) how to tell the difference on those guys.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

lophius said:


> ah ha - right time to reply - sorry for the delay ...
> 
> right - quite like the little bottom crawling theme ---- so ...
> 
> ...


How odd, it has the colors of a bicolor blenny but it's head isn't raised like a blenny..... Must keep looking....


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

Lentipes concolor?


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

Lentipes concolor?









very quick - nice one ....

goby of course - haiwaiian (sp?) .. quite rare as far as I can tell

carl


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

im getting closer, first thought was "thats some kinda goby"


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Good job eric, you're back up to bat...


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

Way too easy but i don't have many pics left too post.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That's fine, you can pass too in the future if you want. 
But you chose a cool fish that I dont know offhand!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Is the genus Nothobranchius?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Since Ace does not know it I will not give it away but that one man is waaaaaay to easy









(BTW odd thing they live quite well with Piranaha in a large tank. Really I've seen it.)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

You guys and your little tooth carps!









A goodeid? That black stripe on the tail is familiar even to me...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

If you know it Poly go ahead, I haven't had the time to look it up.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

_Ameca splendens_ one of the more common goodieds in the hobby.

Now for something totally different and one that will not be easy in the slightest bit,
Good luck with it.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Here are a couple more pics


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Lepisosteus oculatus, is all i can come up with


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> Lepisosteus oculatus, is all i can come up with
> [snapback]1156521[/snapback]​


Nope it's not a Spotted


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Lepisosteus platyrhincus



> hey can be distinguished by the distance between the front of the eye and the rear edge of the gill cover. If the distance is more than two-thirds the length of the snout, it is a spotted gar. If the distance is less than two-thirds the length of the snout, it is a Florida gar.


i used this site,

and looking through tons of google pictures


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Nope not a Florida gar either


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

BTW that above way of telling Floridas from spotteds is not all that correct.

Age can be dependent on if that feature shows. It has been observed that 
spotteds have a broader shorter snout at a young age and Floridas having a longer narrow snout.


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

tropical gar is my guess ? (Atractosteus tropicus) - going on the dorsal view of the head and the striated pattern in the dorsal surface -

if not tropical then possibly a hybrid ?

Carl


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Not too many gar species, I'd guess tropical gar is a good guess.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

lophius said:


> tropical gar is my guess ? (Atractosteus tropicus) - going on the dorsal view of the head and the striated pattern in the dorsal surface -
> 
> if not tropical then possibly a hybrid ?
> 
> ...


Close, not a tropical gar

Hybrid yes but question is hybrid of What?
This fish shows clearly traits of both parent species

Here is a good tropical gar pic BTW







this is a Mexican aquacultured fish.


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

hybrid then - Lepisosteus platostomus (shortnose) x Atractosteus spatula (alligator) ... or spatula x tropicus

hmmmmmm

carl


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I honestly didn't know they had hybrid gar, I'm very interested in the answer to this one


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

> hybrid then - Lepisosteus platostomus (shortnose) x Atractosteus spatula (alligator)


This would be it









This fish is commonly called the "crocodile gar" and was an artificial hybrid created by a farm in Florida. Two types exist a cross between the Alligator and Shortnose and a Cross between the Alligator and Florida gar. Both were common a few years back but are now very rare as the farm no longer produces them. (not a bad thing IMO)

The fish in the above pic however is odd as it was caught in the wild and not from an LFS, I Am at a loss how it got to where it was caught.

There are also other suspected Gar hybrids including Longnosed x shortnose,
Spotted x Florida, Spotted x shortnose, Alligator x longnose and Alligator x tropical.

Some of these are presumed to occur naturally.


----------

